# Out of date codes in NCEES practice exam?



## TXengrChickPE (Oct 3, 2007)

A couple of days ago, I took the morning section of the NCEES practice exam that I had purchased from P-P-I. One of the questions (masonry wall) mentioned an older masonry code, which seemed strange, but no codes were required to answer the question, so I didn't think much about it. Then I got to a transportation question, and couldn't find the right answer for a question, which seemed strange because it was something that you just read off of a chart.

That's when I realized that my practice exam had a copyright date of 2000. I finished the morning section of the practice exam, but I was pissed. Then I looked at the afternoon (structural) section and decided that it was pretty much worthless because almost all of the problems require codes. Also, the solutions do not show what equation is being used and they don't show units!!! How stupid is that! Sure, theoretically, I should know what equation to use, and what units everything is. But if I started with a different equation, it's frustrating to work backwards and try to figure out what equation should have been used, especially when units have to be converted, so you have a random conversion factor thrown in.

I am getting so frustrated by the whole studying thing... and my OB has me coming in every week for blood pressure checks because it was high at my last regular visit. She even said those dreaded words "bed rest" and I'm only at 12 weeks! I am so freaked that I will not pass, but I haven't been able to stay awake long enough to study more than an hour or so every night. I just feel like I'm in way over my head with the structural afternoon, but I don't know any of the other areas well enough to pass them either! Ok, venting is over... sorry.


----------



## jroyce (Oct 3, 2007)

^^ Keep your head up Tx. Its only a few more days and then the test will be here and the frustration will be over. I ran into a similar issue with the mechanical practice test from :sux: . I guess I'm not much of a help with the civil/structural end of the test since I am a mechanical guy but I do understand the frustration of studying right now. Can you study some during the day instead of trying to study at night? I am finding it very hard to study right now. Just keep on plugging away and try to study the best you can. And venting is always aloud because we all want to vent....


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Tx .. everyone hits that point at one time or another. Of course it doesn't help to have a pregnancy and the spector of high blood pressure as well.

Right now with three weeks going into the exam the best thing you can do for yourself is to do a NO BULLSHIT ASSESSMENT. Secondly, you need to focus what time you do have to prepare and make the most of it. One of the strategies I employed during my last exam was when preparation time was at a premium (e.g. &lt; 2 weeks), I began to stop solving problems outright. Instead, I went through the steps and motions necessary to solve the problem - looked at references, wrote down governing parameters and equations, but did NOT solve the problem since it would be trivial at that point. In this way, I was able to continue to 'work out' problems yet not get bogged down. You also eliminate the element of frustration which will be especially important in the days leading up to exam day because your best tool is a clear mind 

Best of luck - keep plugging at it a little at a time.

JR


----------



## Jennifer Price (Oct 9, 2007)

I went through the same thing this weekend when I sat down to do the Six Minute Transportation Problems. When I wasn't getting the correct answers (or if I needed to "peak" to see the reference material in the solution), I was finding that the reference locations in the solutions were not matching up with some of reference books. So I spent a lot of time flipping through my manuals trying to find that particular chart or graph or table that was listed in the solutions.

I definitely feel your pain!

As for being frustrated with studying, I totally know how you feel. I feel like have worked thousands of problems, but know absolutely nothing. My biggest fear is that I will get to the exam and open up the exam and have problems like nothing I have ever seen before (and then there will definitely be crying during the exam!). Just know that you are not in this alone and that we are all pulling for each other and we have many folks who have gone through this pulling for us too! The good news is there is a light at the end of the tunnel and it is 17 days 19 hours 3 minutes away!


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah... I just need to stay calm enough that they don't put me on bed rest for high blood pressure right before the exam. I stupidly scheduled an OB appointment for the day before the exam, figuring that I already had that day scheduled off. Now I'm scared to go because I figure I'll be stressed out about the exam and my bp will be high enough that she'll decide to put me on bed rest  And, my husband is going along to the appt. so I know he won't let me go to the exam if I'm supposed to be in bed.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Oct 13, 2007)

TXengrChick said:


> Yeah... I just need to stay calm enough that they don't put me on bed rest for high blood pressure right before the exam. I stupidly scheduled an OB appointment for the day before the exam, figuring that I already had that day scheduled off. Now I'm scared to go because I figure I'll be stressed out about the exam and my bp will be high enough that she'll decide to put me on bed rest  And, my husband is going along to the appt. so I know he won't let me go to the exam if I'm supposed to be in bed.


Take care of yourself, girl! This exam definitely isn't worth your health or the health of your baby!


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Oct 15, 2007)

^ I'll be fine as soon as this stupid exam is over! Until then, well, I think I'm going to "accidentally forget" to go to my appt on Thursday... the worst they'll do is make me pay my $15 co-pay


----------

